

Flash Endurance Testing - ChrisLomont
http://hypnocube.com/2014/11/flash-endurance-testing/

======
DrJosiah
For those wondering how that shakes out in production SSD models,
[http://techreport.com/review/27062/the-ssd-endurance-
experim...](http://techreport.com/review/27062/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-
only-two-remain-after-1-5pb) is pushing SSDs to the breaking point.

